# Instruction Manual : Chausson 50



## 107602 (Oct 13, 2007)

We own a 2002 Chausson 50, stored in France. I am looking for an English Language Instruction Manual please. If someone has one which could be copied I would be delighted to pay for the copying and any other costs.
A Challenger 100 one would do if no one has a Chausson one. The differences are minimal.
This little Chausson is a very practical and comfortable little vehicle. We have never regretted buying it and we are very pleased we didn't buy a larger one.
Hope someone can help.
Our French storage address is La Grande Michellerie, Nouans-Les- Fontaines 37460 France. 
Regards
Bockers


----------

